# Life as a SAR Tech



## HailTheGuns (10 Apr 2008)

Hello to all just looking for some answers. I am looking into moc 131 SAR tech, but all i find is info of basic training. I have heard that the course is 11months, but what happens after that 11 months? Are you posted right away? is there a OJT portion and if so how long is it? If anyone can answer this would be great.


----------



## Zoomie (10 Apr 2008)

If you look under Airforce Trades you will see a stickied topic called SAR TECH

Search function - it does the body good...


----------



## George Wallace (11 Apr 2008)

On that note, and to cut down on pages in a SEARCH..........................LOCKED


----------

